# Email from forum now [email protected]aircraft.net



## horseUSA (Nov 28, 2017)

Replying to notification emails does not post a message or send the reply to a user in the conversation. To reply to these messages you must go through the website. At times people have replied to these notification emails. To help curb this I setup the sender of notification emails..conversation replies, watched threads, etc as [email protected]
So if you reply to these messages within your email client they will be bounced back. Telling you to post reply through website.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 28, 2017)

Hallelujah and amen brother!!!!!!!!!!! It's just funny that you had to do that Horse.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 28, 2017)

It happens and the world continues to turn.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

